

C preprocessor macros that work on whole code blocks - gholap
http://blog.sujeet.me/2014/05/block-encompassing-macros-in-c.html

======
dr_win
This approach has a minor issue. "break" changes semantics inside the block.

[http://gustedt.wordpress.com/2010/08/14/scope-bound-
resource...](http://gustedt.wordpress.com/2010/08/14/scope-bound-resource-
management-with-for-scopes)

[http://blog.sam.liddicott.com/2013/04/using-for-as-brace-
les...](http://blog.sam.liddicott.com/2013/04/using-for-as-brace-less-
scope.html)

~~~
gholap
Yes. I forgot to mention that. Thanks!

